# The sock stealer!



## Ronni (Nov 15, 2022)

Remy is obsessed with Ron’s socks!!  He doesn’t chew or tear them up, doesn’t make holes in them, just loves to steal them!

He launched himself into my lap just a minute ago, so pleased with himself because he’d scored another one of Ron’s socks! Ron had set it out on the bed with the rest of his work clothes to change, and when he turned around one of the socks was gone! 

I can’t get mad at him! Just look at that face…could you?


----------



## Timewise 60+ (Nov 21, 2022)

I have got one of those also....he is a Golden Retriever.   He is very quick...his nose is quicker than my eye!


----------



## hearlady (Nov 21, 2022)

Remy is so adorable!


----------

